# before and after



## jac1974kra (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi. I'M Jerzy from Poland.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 2, 2008)

Uhm... welcome to the boards, but not to sound mean or anything, but do you have something to say that pertains to your title?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 2, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Uhm... welcome to the boards, but not to sound mean or anything, but do you have something to say that pertains to your title?



maybe he doesn't understand English all too well....who knows


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe he just wanted a lot of attention? Around here the only way to get more hits than a post hinting at pix is a post actually containing them.


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 15, 2009)

jac1974kra said:


> Hi. I'M Jerzy from Poland.



View attachment jac231.bmp


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I'm just going to say hi.


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 15, 2009)

This is my weight gain from 103 to 232 lbs. From starvation (BMI 14,7) to obese (32,7)!


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 23, 2009)

Oirish said:


> Well I'm just going to say hi.


Thank you! Orish! You are OK!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

I can barely see the photo though... it's minuscule! Perhaps you can post a larger photo or host it on photobucket and hotlink it to here?


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 29, 2009)

There is in first experimentally threads in my life. But I know to make greatest photos already and I place such at once.

This pic thereare from fall. My new pics you will find on my threads under title: "my growing belly" in chapter about BHM on dimensions forums
Jerzy 

View attachment jerzy103e.JPG


View attachment jac230a.JPG


----------



## snazzy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Jerzy. Nice photos.


----------



## jac1974kra (Jan 31, 2009)

snazzy said:


> Hi Jerzy. Nice photos.



Thank you. Now I,m bigger - this pic is from fall!


----------

